# Cure DPDR Guaranteed Must See



## JayChristopher (Feb 1, 2015)

How to Cure DPDR

Faster EFT






Supplements

phosphatidylserine
rhodiola rosea
panax ginseng
l-theanine
ginkgo biloba

Listen to Positive thinking to Serotonin and Dopamin brainwave isochronic (Binuaral if with headphones) Brainwave

Don't Think Just Do

Don't think about negative past events

Don't think about your condition

Don't obsess

The more you do this the easier it will be.

Focus on your surroundings.

Stuck in anxiety (depersonalization)? #1 answer... - YouTube


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks like this is your first post, welcome to the site! 

My grandmother actually does and, although I don't have enough time to get into (or watch this video), I've found that many people get benefits from it. I'm a bit skeptical when it comes to this stuff, but if it helps then I suppose more power to you! You also mention anti-depressants and, while some people may find it to be beneficial, it's not always a safe call with some - people should _always_ check with their doctors before getting medicated. Also, you should remember that there is never a "guaranteed" cure. Depersonalization is a many-sided disorder and what works for some may not work for all. Not to mention, there's no actual "cure" yet for Depersonalization, so we should try our hardest not to promote something that isn't backed by medical professionals. Consider that in the future when you make your posts.

However, thank you for sharing what has worked for you. It's always great to shine different lights on things like this, so it's much appreciated.

See you around the site!


----------

